# DLT3000 help



## planer (Apr 21, 2008)

g'day

OK, here's what I got.
I acquired a DLT3000 about a month or more ago from the owner whose house caught fire.
The tractor survived with only smoke damage and some minor distortion to the plastic on the hood. Oh, and the cup holder decided to go AWOL on the highway home.
Sadly, the owners manual did not survive the fire.
I really, really need one to be able to order parts.
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/gardening/1273771.html
It's a Canadian sold model, # 944.607932
16.5 hp Honda
twin pedal hydro tranny with cruise
manual blade clutch
42" deck
I'm guessing it's an '04 model yr.

that 944 prefix dosen't get me anywhere.
Does anyone know the American equivalent? probably a 917 prefix.


On a side note, I'd like to make an observation.
I also have a 1990 Craftsman that I've had for 11 yrs now.
She has a 14 hp B/S Vanguard, and 6 sp tranny. An absolute gem of an engine.
That sucker has hauled my loaded 10 cu/ft trailer too many times to count. I mean, the tires on the trailer were sometimes flat with the load. I love it.
So, just this week I made good use of the new machine. I had to move a lot of stone out of the ditch that was thrown by the snow plow over the winter.
I don't know if its the Honda motor or the auto tranny, but, It just felt ...like it didn't want to be there.
It pulled me out, but I caught myself saying "you can do'er, go go".
Pound for pound, I'd take a Briggs over a Honda any day!!


TTFN

Guy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Been having some server problems and this post may have been missed. Just wanted to bump it back up to the top for some replies.


----------

